# Annapolis Live Aboard Marinas



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

OK, so I'm all settled into my new marina and ready to spend next summer exploring Barnegat Bay when I get a call about a contract in Annapolis...

Not sure if it's going to go through but it's gone from zero to serious in just a couple of hours. I did a quick scanning of Craig's list and found quite a few month-to-month rentals in the Annapolis area. So I'm thinking rent an apartment December through March and move my boat down in April and live aboard for the balance of the contract (end of June, may extend another six months).

So I'm wondering about live aboard marinas that won't cost an arm and a leg or about private homes that would rent a slip with electric and water for less than the cost of a marina. 

Any thoughts or recommendations on either slips or rentals ashore for the winter? I should know within 10 days if this is going to happen and I'll have to get things moving quickly.

Ugh,
Jim


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh, and a private slip/dock would have to accomodate a 30 foot boat.


----------



## BigMoe (Oct 24, 2006)

*Message from Big Moe*

Hello:

I keep my boat in Annapolis Landing Marina. I consider it to be one of the premier marinas in Annapolis. There are many live aboards. This is not a working marina so you only have slip renters there, no workers. They have a pool, clean bathrooms and showers. A great pick for my family.

Big Moe


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

BigMoe said:


> Hello:
> 
> I keep my boat in Annapolis Landing Marina. I consider it to be one of the premier marinas in Annapolis. There are many live aboards. This is not a working marina so you only have slip renters there, no workers. They have a pool, clean bathrooms and showers. A great pick for my family.
> 
> Big Moe


Moe,
Looks like a really nice place. Their web site only quotes transient rates. Do you know what their rates are for a 30' slip?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

We're at Port Annapolis because we wanted a working marina with a nice liveaboard community - next marina upstream from Annapolis Landing. Loved it for 8 years now. If price is a big driver consider Port Williams, downstream from Annapolis Landing. It's little, funky and kinda rolly, but fewer amenities (that you don't have to pay for!) and they also take liveaboards. Whatever you choose, welcome to the neighborhood!

(We're out cruising now, currently in Beaufort SC and southbound, but will be back to Annapolis in the spring)


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

eryka said:


> We're at Port Annapolis because we wanted a working marina with a nice liveaboard community - next marina upstream from Annapolis Landing. Loved it for 8 years now. If price is a big driver consider Port Williams, downstream from Annapolis Landing. It's little, funky and kinda rolly, but fewer amenities (that you don't have to pay for!) and they also take liveaboards. Whatever you choose, welcome to the neighborhood!
> 
> (We're out cruising now, currently in Beaufort SC and southbound, but will be back to Annapolis in the spring)


LOL, a little funky usually means kinda run down, which I can live with as long as it's clean. How rolly?


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

JimMcGee said:


> LOL, a little funky usually means kinda run down, which I can live with as long as it's clean. How rolly?


Not really run down, but the configuration of the docks can make it challenging to get your boat out for a daysail (narrow fairways). Its open to the east, stunning views from your cockpit but you can get wind/wake.

You get what you pay for, further up Back Creek, Port Annapolis or Burt Jabins are more protected, but pricier.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The one thing about Port Williams is that there is a shoal between it and the Bay that knocks down most wave action. When I lived there I watched the Eastport side of the creek get pounded while Port Williams was amazingly tranquil. If Mike and Liz Williams still own Port Williams, they are great folks to deal with (and to know). Mike always took great care of the docks and parking areas. 

Jeff


----------

